# Its that time again - Interval Daily Deals



## SmithOp (Jun 19, 2017)

First one today is $25 off getaways.  I need to renew my platinum, so I'm waiting for a renewal deal.

I didn't need to use the buy a getaway, get an AC, they gave me one good until Feb 4th, 2018.  I have two old ones expiring soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2017)

If one is sitting waiting to upgrade to Platinum, now will be the time to watch for a 50% off offer.


----------



## Panina (Jun 19, 2017)

Being last week they offered buy one get an AC, coming out with $25 off as the first promotion shows little though was put into the offering.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 19, 2017)

Panina said:


> Being last week they offered buy one get an AC, coming out with $25 off as the first promotion shows little though was put into the offering.


I completely agree.  I bought one of those getaways last week for $600.00.  And now the $25 off?  I would have preferred the latter.  The AC is not showing much at all.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 20, 2017)

I agreed. Their AC is very limited at this time.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 20, 2017)

If I remember correctly, your platinum membership has to be expired for a few months before you are eligible for the 2 for 1 offer.  (If they even offer it this year.)


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 20, 2017)

hajjah said:


> I completely agree.  I bought one of those getaways last week for $600.00.  And now the $25 off?  I would have preferred the latter.  The AC is not showing much at all.



Is the same getaway still available? If so, how much is it now? Actually $600-$25 so $575?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 20, 2017)

The $25 off today is a much better deal now than last week so called gift of an AC Certificate.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 21, 2017)

*Today's Deal:*
*Exchange and get an Extra Vacation*
Complete an exchange or place a request and receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation - a week of resort accommodations in a spacious unit at your choice of travel destinations worldwide.

Please remember to select your *EXTRA WEEK OFFER on the payment page* to get this great travel deal!

The AC provided is for flex:
TERMS AND CONDITIONS 


 A redemption fee of US$259 (plus sales tax) applies to the Resort Accommodations Certificate. Fee may vary for members residing outside of the U.S. Applicable fee will display on your certificate. Offer valid for instant Exchange and ShortStay Exchange confirmations completed today, June 21, 2017. Cannot be combined with any other Interval International offer. You will receive one Resort Accommodations Certificate per Exchange transaction. Cruise exchange transactions and Resort Accommodations Certificates do not qualify. You must be an Interval member in good standing at the time you redeem and travel using the Resort Accommodations Certificate. Certain regional restrictions may prevent you from participating in this offer. Certificate will be assigned to your account within 48-72 hours after confirmation takes place. Offer valid today, June 21, 2017, until 11:59 pm EST, but may be withdrawn at any time. Use of the Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate is subject to availability and redeemable from 59 days prior to travel. 


A bit of conflicting info:    Header states complete an exchange or place a request.    T&C state exchange or short stay must occur today.   So, I would assume you would have to match with your request today.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 22, 2017)

Not bad options - Orlando has many Marriotts for Sept - Dec that are already at pretty good getaway prices, then take another $100 off of that!


*Todays Deal: Save $100 on select Getaways!*
Save on your next Getaway to resorts in *Orlando, Florida; Branson, Missouri; Williamsburg, Virginia; Atlantic City, New Jersey *and* Breckenridge, Colorado*

There is something for everyone. Enjoy a wide array of attractions, including: fine dining, museums, art galleries, city vistas,  fabulous beaches and much more...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Get $150 Off Your Mexico Getaway*
Save on your next Getaway to resorts in Mexico

Enjoy tropical beaches, ancient Mayan ruins, year round sun and much more...

Take advantage of this great offer and don't forget to *check back tomorrow to see the next Daily Deal!*


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 25, 2017)

UGH, just went to see what today's deal of the day is and the site is down...


----------



## Panina (Jun 25, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> UGH, just went to see what today's deal of the day is and the site is down...


Scheduled maintenance


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 25, 2017)

Panina said:


> Scheduled maintenance


thanks, I did not know....


----------



## mdurette (Jun 25, 2017)

*Today's Deal: Save 10% On Your Membership Renewal!*
Continue enjoying everything your membership has to offer... and get a 10% discount while you're at it.

Don't pass up on this offer, available today only. Renew now and save!


I'm still hoping for a 50% platinum, mine expired a couple weeks ago.


----------



## m4travels (Jun 25, 2017)

mdurette said:


> *Today's Deal: Save 10% On Your Membership Renewal!*
> Continue enjoying everything your membership has to offer... and get a 10% discount while you're at it.
> 
> Don't pass up on this offer, available today only. Renew now and save!
> ...



We don't get all get the same deals?  My daily deal is showing the 50% off Gold or Platinum renewals.

"Get more out of your membership. Upgrade to Interval Gold® or Interval Platinum® for 1 or 2 years and *save*!

Here are some of the many great benefits that Interval Gold members enjoy:
• Getaway discounts
• ShortStay Exchange®
• Interval Options®
• Hertz Gold Plus Rewards®
• And more...

Interval Platinum gives you all of the advantages of Interval Gold, plus:
• Enhanced Getaway discounts
• Free Guest Certificates
• Platinum Escapes
• Priority Viewing
• And more...*
*
Interval Platinum members or members with any resort restrictions that would not allow them to upgrade do not qualify for this offer."


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 25, 2017)

People who are Gold or Platinum already will likely get the 10% off, those that aren't will get the 50% deal. Also, if you are within a certain number of months past expiration, you will also only get the 10% deal. II hasn't offered the 50% deal for those that are in the renewal period or for those that would only be renewing their active gold or platinum membership.


----------



## m4travels (Jun 25, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> People who are Gold or Platinum already will likely get the 10% off, those that aren't will get the 50% deal. Also, if you are within a certain number of months past expiration, you will also only get the 10% deal. II hasn't offered the 50% deal for those that are in the renewal period or for those that would only be renewing their active gold or platinum membership.



Thank you!


----------



## littlestar (Jun 25, 2017)

Love the daily deals. Was able to save $100 off an Orlando getaway and renew my platinum membership with the 10% discount. Hopefully they offer the $100 off deal again so I can let family know.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 25, 2017)

mdurette said:


> *Today's Deal: Save 10% On Your Membership Renewal!*
> Continue enjoying everything your membership has to offer... and get a 10% discount while you're at it.
> 
> Don't pass up on this offer, available today only. Renew now and save!
> ...


I just tried to do this and clicked thru and its not taking the 10% off, is there a discount code I'm missing?


----------



## m4travels (Jun 25, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I just tried to do this and clicked thru and its not taking the 10% off, is there a discount code I'm missing?


I don't know if it was the same with the 10% discount but on my upgrade this morning there was a radio button to select for the discount.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 25, 2017)

m4travels said:


> I don't know if it was the same with the 10% discount but on my upgrade this morning there was a radio button to select for the discount.



So I clicked on the button that says renew now below 

Daily Deals
Extra Vacation
Choose2
Resort Offers
Cruise Deals
All-Inclusive Deals
Guided Tours
Less Than 7 Nights
Last Minute Deals




*Today's Deal: Save 10% On Your Membership Renewal!*
Continue enjoying everything your membership has to offer... and get a 10% discount while you're at it. 

Don't pass up on this offer, available today only. Renew now and save!

Renew!


It then takes me to the page below and it still shows the price of $89 at the payment screen.  I'm so bummed I really want this offer...thanks for helping

*Renewal*
*Interval Membership 1 Year Renewal Fee* $89.00
Total : $89.00

*Credit Card Information*
*Select Card* *Expires* *Security Code* Use Other Card


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 25, 2017)

Ok, I just realized my blunder,  I thought the 10% was off of platinum membership renewal not basic membership renewal.  Does anyone know if they do a deal to renew you basic $89 membership?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 25, 2017)

I don't think they have offered anything off the basic renewal during the last couple years of daily deals.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 25, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't think they have offered anything off the basic renewal during the last couple years of daily deals.


thanks...


----------



## disneymom1 (Jun 25, 2017)

This deal is $500 for a 5 year renewal on platinum membership - $100/yr.  Is this a good deal?  Our platinum membership does not expire until October 2018 (we got 50% off a 2 year membership).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 25, 2017)

disneymom1 said:


> This deal is $500 for a 5 year renewal on platinum membership - $100/yr.  Is this a good deal?  Our platinum membership does not expire until October 2018 (we got 50% off a 2 year membership).


I wouldn't renew until you absolutely have to. Meaning, don't renew until you need to get some other benefit from the deal. Since you are good through October 2018, you won't need it until at least then. You never know, if you won't need a getaway discount or upgrade till after then, you may be able to take advantage of another two for one.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 26, 2017)

*Today's Deal:*
*Book ANY Getaway and Get an EXTRA VACATION Plus FREE GUEST CERTIFICATE OFFER*
Purchase any Getaway and receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation choosing from an extensive list of travel destinations worldwide.

Please remember to select your *EXTRA WEEK OFFER on the payment page* to get this great travel deal!

* FOR TODAY ONLY -  GET AN ADDITIONAL SPECIAL OFFER OF A FREE GUEST CERTIFICATE*

Give the gift of travel to friends or family with a free Guest Certificate.

T&C
A redemption fee of US$259 (plus sales tax) applies to the Resort Accommodations Certificate. Fee may vary for members residing outside of the U.S. Applicable fee will display on your certificate. Offer valid today, June 26, 2017, until 11:59 pm EST, but may be withdrawn at any time. Travel may take place later. FREE Guest Certificate is for use on Getaways only, Maximum redemption of 3 Getaways booked per account. All Getaway confirmations are final and non-refundable. Getaways are subject to local taxes where applicable. See additional terms and conditions upon booking. Cannot be combined with any other Interval International® offer, except the Interval Gold® member Getaway discount, the Interval Platinum® member Getaway discount, and the new-member Getaway discount. Certificate will either be mailed or emailed to you, based on your account preferences, within 48-72 hours. Use of the Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate is subject to availability and redeemable from 59 days prior to travel.


For the poster that mentioned they were limited to 3 getaways a few days ago, could be what I highlighted above was mentioned in the T&C for the $100 off.


----------

